

Today I completed my 30 technologies in 30 days challenge - shekhargulati

Today, I completed my 30 technologies in 30 days challenge. It has been an amazing and enriching experience. Everyday I learned a new technology, developed application, blogged about it. You can read all the blogs in the series here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.openshift.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;learning-30-technologies-in-30-days-a-developer-challenge. Topics covered include latest JavaScript MV* framework, Sentiment analysis, Python Flask framework, Stanford Core NLP package, Grails , Docker,etc. I am happy :). What you all think?
======
shekhargulati
Link [https://www.openshift.com/blogs/learning-30-technologies-
in-...](https://www.openshift.com/blogs/learning-30-technologies-in-30-days-a-
developer-challenge)

------
taternuts
Congrats! I've actually had TextBlob bookmarked to play around with soon, glad
you chose it for one of your posts.

------
mud_dauber
Awesome work. I've got enough bookmarks from your discoveries to keep me
learning for the next year. Props.

------
davidsmith8900
\- CONGRATULATIONS!!!

